# Writing a research paper on Lord's Day



## Timotheos (Mar 31, 2018)

So I'm in a PhD program in Bib Studs. I have a mountain of reading and writing to do. However, since the subjects are by and large biblical and edifying, I'm not sure that I am breaking Sabbath commands specifically if I worked on them on Sunday. It could be called the Lord's work. Even more ironically, one of the papers that I am working on happens to be on background sources used to uphold the puritan view of the Sabbath in Col 2:16-17 that non-Sabbatarians often cite in their argument against Sabbath observance. 

What would you say?


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 31, 2018)

Take a break from your normal reading and writing (even if it is edifying, Spiritual stuff!) It will be good for your soul and probably good for your work as well. Chances are you will come back to it refreshed on Monday morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99 (Mar 31, 2018)

It’s good work, but remember that even pastors take another day off besides Sunday to rejuvenate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 31, 2018)

I feel under-experienced to answer this question, but I'll give it a shot. I think there are two questions involved, really.

1. Would you be breaking the Sabbath by doing your reading and writing on the Lord's Day?
I'd say no, you certainly wouldn't. You're giving yourself to thinking about things of the Lord on the Lord's Day. There is a very real sense in which the nature of the Sabbath is that of laying down ordinary work to take up holy work. I can't see how the studies you are engaging in are anything but appropriate for the Sabbath.​2. Would it be wise for you to continue working on your paper through the Sabbath?
If this is something that you're stressed about and need to take a break from, be sure to do it. However, the best kinds of breaks from those sort of things is not always Sabbath rest. If you're on the verge of burnout, you need recreative rest/activity, which we're forbidden to do on the Sabbath. However, taking a break on the Sabbath could be a useful way to break your week up, as well.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 31, 2018)

I work with reformed books and could justify reading, research etc. and find it too easy to fall into such on the Lord's day. Like my week day work, a student's is his studies. From my perspective, I would do something unrelated to normal week day reading and research.


TylerRay said:


> I feel under-experienced to answer this question, but I'll give it a shot. I think there are two questions involved, really.
> 
> 1. Would you be breaking the Sabbath by doing your reading and writing on the Lord's Day?
> I'd say no, you certainly wouldn't. You're giving yourself to thinking about things of the Lord on the Lord's Day. There is a very real sense in which the nature of the Sabbath is that of laying down ordinary work to take up holy work. I can't see how the studies you are engaging in are anything but appropriate for the Sabbath.​2. Would it be wise for you to continue working on your paper through the Sabbath?
> If this is something that you're stressed about and need to take a break from, be sure to do it. However, the best kinds of breaks from those sort of things is not always Sabbath rest. If you're on the verge of burnout, you need recreative rest/activity, which we're forbidden to do on the Sabbath. However, taking a break on the Sabbath could be a useful way to break your week up, as well.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2018)

If your conscience is bothered enough by it to have to ask the question, then I would say stay away from this activity on the Lord's Day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 31, 2018)

Instead of finding a convenient justification, just try putting Is.58:13 into practice, and see if Is.58:14 doesn't prove itself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 2


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 31, 2018)

Harley said:


> It’s good work, but remember that even pastors take another day off besides Sunday to rejuvenate.



Probably because Sunday is far from being a day off for pastors.


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 31, 2018)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I work with reformed books and could justify reading, research etc. and find it too easy to fall into such on the Lord's day. Like my week day work, a student's is his studies. From my perspective, I would do something unrelated to normal week day reading and research.



No doubt, if the work distracts from delighting in the Lord on the Sabbath, then it should be laid aside, even if it is connected with holy things.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 31, 2018)

If your intent is to rest from your daily work, you need to ask yourself if the research paper is part of your daily work. My guess is that it is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dtaylor3 (Apr 1, 2018)

I think that people often miss the point of resting on the Lord's day. I don't believe it means you do not do any work at all, after all, Jesus did ministry on the Sabbath, but rather, it means that you make sure you are focused on the Lord for that day.


----------



## BuckeyeGirl (Apr 1, 2018)

As a law student, I can relate to the mountains of reading and writing you must have to do.  

I'm not sure whether working on a paper about a biblical topic would constitute breaking the Sabbath. However, I do want to chime in to say that before I started law school I came to the conviction that studying on Sundays would violate the Sabbath: while keeping to this conviction has at times been challenging, the reward has been sweet. Abstaining from my daily work and spending a day at church refreshes my mind and spirit. Working a little extra the other 6 days of the week is worth a clear conscience on Sundays.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99 (Apr 1, 2018)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Probably because Sunday is far from being a day off for pastors.



Indeed. No one can go 7 days nonstop.


----------



## Ryan J. Ross (Apr 2, 2018)

I wouldn't write because that clearly satisfies your own desire to reduce your workload, but reading edifying material, which may also be assigned, is beneficial on the Lord's Day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

